# Price of Full Sew-Ins????



## Sade' (Jan 11, 2010)

Am I missing something? People are telling me that they have paid like $80-$100 for a full-sew in and I think that's awfully cheap. Could it vary by location? Most places that are known for good weaves charge about $400 or more. Is that too much?? My friend just told me that she gets her hair done in Va. for $300 for a Full and the hair is $300 for 2 packs of Remy 10-12 inches. Her hair looks GOOD! Is there a huge difference quality in paying $80 vs $300 or more?


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes and no.  I think you should start with reasonable quality hair so that you can wash it and so it doesn't turn into a tangled mess.  There is mid priced REMI hair (i.e. Goddess Remi) at about half the cost you have quoted.

Now in relation to the cost of installing that all depends on who is charging.  My weaves cost me 70 GBP (@ $100) and the woman who does them is on point and doesn't braid too tightly. That said there is a clear difference to when I paid half that price.  So the trick is don't go too cheap but look around. I found my weaveologist by asking a girl I saw on the street who did her hair.  That I think is the best advertising.

I have also seen stories here of people stealing pictures and pretending it was their work and charging and arm and a leg so be careful.

HTH's


----------



## pink gator (Jan 11, 2010)

Market saturation in Atlanta. There's a plethora of weave stylists and braiders here. 

When I first started getting really good sew-ins a few years ago, it wasn't unusual to pay upwards of a couple hundred dollars for an install. 

Now there are so many people doing them--quite a few aren't licensed but are pretty good--hence the lower prices. 

The ones who charge $200-$300 here tend to be pretty good and use high-quality hair. 

Most stylists here don't include the price of hair in an install.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Jan 11, 2010)

I am getting one this friday and I am paying 125.00 which does not include the hair.  I paid 100.00 for the hair and I know its not the best but this is my first time and I want to see how I like it before spending real $$.

I live in Guam and they are not many people that do AA hair let alone weaves which surprises me that the lady doing mine isnt charging more.


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 11, 2010)

I pay $60.00 for a full (very natural looking.. not bulky) sew in. I decided to go to my little sisters weavestress who is not licensed.. she actually is in the process of applying for med school and she does hair as a hobby.. she has done hair for over 8 years and braids and sew ins are her speciality.. its VERY hard to get an appointment with her because she is always booked when she is in town for the holidays. 

I use mid priced hair: sensational goddess remi hair and seal the wefts before installing.

Before going to my new weavestress, I used to  pay $185 at the salon for a full sew in with a little bit of hair left out on top about a nickel sized amout of hair left out.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 14, 2010)

Wow I think I've paid too much in the past,  Live & learn.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 14, 2010)

I usually pay between $100-$200 not including the cost of the hair.  Part of it depends on what area you live in.  I get my hair done in DC and it is sometimes MUCH higher than what my friends in Philly and NYC tell me they pay for hair (and nails).  My hair stylist is great and is more concerned with healthy hair so I don't mind paying this amount at all.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 14, 2010)

Where do you go in DC? I've only had mine done in NYC and it's considerably higher.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Jan 14, 2010)

I paid $80 for my full sew in.

My weave-styist is a  african lady has been doing my hair for years.  She does my human hair braids and weaves.

She always tells me give her what I have and it's perfectly fine with her. Sometimes it's $80 or $90. I bet if I had only  $60 or $70 she would take it.  I'm very happy her.

My head is a lot to handle. 

It's thick and my head is big.


----------



## Thann (Jan 14, 2010)

My max is $200, but my normal price is $150 for the install itself, without the hair.

I normally pay between $96- $118 per pack of hair and I buy 2 for my install. I always buy quality hair and have reinstalled hair before.


----------



## Rocky91 (Jan 14, 2010)

get yourself to a college campus....i've paid a girl $40 to do mine, and she was GREAT.


----------



## lushlady (Jan 15, 2010)

Sade' said:


> Where do you go in DC? I've only had mine done in NYC and it's considerably higher.


 

I go to Hair and Body Studio.  It is is NW, DC.  My stylists name is Camille.  I am getting my hair done in a couple weeks.  Once I figure out how to post pics, I will.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 15, 2010)

misslaraj said:


> I go to Hair and Body Studio.  It is is NW, DC.  My stylists name is Camille.  I am getting my hair done in a couple weeks.  Once I figure out how to post pics, I will.



Please do! Will you PM me...that way I won't forget to come back to this thread. Thanks!


----------



## CoutureGirl (Jan 15, 2010)

Here I am paying $165 for my latest install and mad about it. It was my first time with this stylist and she was an hour late, had a 'tude, but on point with her skills. But I don't think she would be worth upwards of $300. But I guess it's all about quality in the end right??


----------



## ellebelle88 (Jan 3, 2011)

My first sew-in, I paid $200 like a dang fool. I was her only customer but I was in the shop all day. My cousin just did my sew-in in less than two hours and she wouldn't have charged me anything, but I gave her $25. Her sew-in looks better than the lady who charged me $200. I've decided that I'm going to try to learn on my own.


----------



## 13StepsAhead (Jan 3, 2011)

I live in Jersey and the most I have ever paid was $150 for a full head with closure (not including the hair)


----------



## qchelle (Jan 3, 2011)

Girl, you need a hookup. I got mine done for $60 (not including hair).


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jan 3, 2011)

From my last situation with a person that charged $100 for a weave I would most likely perfer to pay more because the $100 weave I got only lasted for less than 3 weeks  and I ended up with head sores because of the stylist using the same combs and blow dryer attachments in EVERYONES hair.  My wefts lifted and the final thing that did it was my braid lifted and loosened and a whole weft came up.  

I have paid anywhere from $150 to $250 at the most for a full head weave.  

I dont think it has anything to do with location, i think that you have more of the higher end stylist with the licenses that will charge for a full sewin anywhere from $125 and up.   Personally I think a full sewin should be less than $200.00 anything more than that is just crazy.  

But I do have someone that I perfer to go to only because she not only takes her time in  doing the weave, but she makes sure that your own hair matches the weave(so if she has to put a rinse on your hair thats left out so be it) and she washes and conditions your hair and plus washes the weave hair(most stylist that I go to just take it out of the pack and just throws it on your head).  She also will take down the weave(of course she charges), but thats better than me cutting my own hair and damaging it.  She also will curl the hair to the point where it looks like your own hair.


----------



## mzteaze (Jan 4, 2011)

I live in Jersey and went to a higher end salon.  She charged anywhere from $125 and up for a partial weave or $200-250 for a full head weave.  None of that included the hair which I spent considerably more on because I could reuse the hair between weaves.

But lots of ladies here make a point, it comes down to personal comfort.  If you want a licensed person in big metro areas, expect to pay a bit more.  For unlicensed but skilled, it varies.  But, its best to look at the person's work and if you can, get referrals.  A bad weave = money not worth being spent in the long run.


----------



## beana (Jan 4, 2011)

Rocky91 said:


> get yourself to a college campus....i've paid a girl $40 to do mine, and she was GREAT.



Thats basically what i do!!! I pay $50 for my sew-ins and they come out great every time. She's not licensed and does it as a favor, but she's very good. I've referred 2 friends to her, and they were both extremely satisfied with her work. The only problem is im pretty much at the mercy of her wacky schedule .

I found a licensed stylist to use as a backup in the bronx and she charges $85-110. Ive seen pics of her work and read several reviews on bhm and everyone says she's really good. I had a consultation with her and the salon is clean and easily accessible. Otherwise, I live in NYc and see terrible weaves every day, so im scared to get them done in the salon. I pass salons and see people walk out with nonsense...


----------



## Carisa (Jan 4, 2011)

I used to pay about $80-100 not including the weave.  I would never pay $400 for a sew-in, thats alot!


----------

